# Coral ID :)



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

This was labelled as frogspawn when I purchased it, but it doesn't look like the frogspawn frag I had bought from another member on the forum.








This is the one I'm not sure about.








This is the frogspawn I bought from a fellow member.


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

it looks like a torch coral


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hammer or grape coral


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats defiantly frogspawn 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you! I'm thinking grape coral, but I'll post up a better picture when they open up more


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Okiie dokiie


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

100% Frogspawn. They aren't fully extended yet. You wont see the branches from the top once they do. How long have you had it?


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Since Sunday. It is much better spread out now


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Here they are. 
Sorry for the bad pics they're from my iPod


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice piece!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Definitely frogspawn, beautiful piece


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

It was low price too 59.99 at j&l
Size of 2 softballs


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

It's a branching frogspawn. There's lots of hybrids out there.


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Nicole!


----------

